

Does tinfoil stop radiation?  A HN reader's experiment. - mckoss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x48NGU4PIBM

======
mckoss
Enquiring minds need to know - and I just happened to have a Uranium sample
and Geiger counter in the house.

~~~
webwright
Um. Where did you pick up those items? And, uh, did you consider running the
experiment somewhere other than near your groin?

~~~
mckoss
On the INTERNET, of course! And my kids are grown...

